# Redwood in NY



## Ingram306 (May 26, 2010)

I was wonering how planting a Redwood would work out for me in upstate NY... Not wayyyy upstate, were right near the top of CT...
Thanks in advance.


----------



## S Mc (May 26, 2010)

What is your hardiness zone, latitude and nearest large body of water?

Sylvia


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 26, 2010)

yes they good here on LI we have them at houses


----------



## Ingram306 (May 26, 2010)

the hardiness zone is 5B the nearest large body of water is the hudson river. the lat. is 42.04


----------



## RandyMac (May 27, 2010)

The Sierra version should be fine, the coastal species not so good, they can't take cold. Soil should drain well, give the trees a lot of room, I think they like acid soil. I am out of seeds for both, I sent the last Sempervirens to France, Giganteums went to Austria, both are doing well.


----------



## S Mc (May 29, 2010)

Ingram, at a hardiness zone of 5B you are going to be out of the zone for the Coastal Redwood, _Sequoia sempervirens_. That is the typical redwood of California that most people think of when you say "redwood".

The _Sequoiadendron giganteum_, Giant Sequoia, that RandyMac referenced is a different species, but an awesome tree. However, it too is borderline for your area, listed at Zone 6 to 8. Although references state it has survived a -22 deg F in Scandinavia.

Both of these trees get huge, so if you do decide to sample the giganteum allow plenty of room.

Sylvia


----------



## M.D. Vaden (May 30, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> The Sierra version should be fine, the coastal species not so good, they can't take cold. Soil should drain well, give the trees a lot of room, I think they like acid soil. I am out of seeds for both, I sent the last Sempervirens to France, Giganteums went to Austria, both are doing well.



What do you consider cold?

We have coast redwood around Portland that look okay after unseasonal weather here to, say, near 10 degrees F..

Sequoiadendron is my favorite for landscaping though. The blue variety is very nice also.


----------



## RandyMac (May 30, 2010)

There were some Semps growing in Everett Wa, We had a cold snap, dropped to +5, all the foliage died and most of the limbs. The trees did come back, but as bushy spars. As you know, their natural range is very temperate. The Sierra Redwoods live and thrive in a much harsher envirorment.
Have you seen the "white" Redwoods? There are some in the Humboldt Redwoods Park, near Weott.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 1, 2010)

*seeds wanted*

hey guys. thought this would be a good place to ask, im looking for any and all evergreen seeds, particuraly from you PNW folks. we got a new property not to long ago and im working on filling it up lol. i dont need a semi load just a couple of envelopes. im in a 6b hardy, but im always trying to test the zones. we have very few native evergreens in KS and no native pines, so all my extras get planted somewhere.

im also looking for seeds or cuttings from a wedding cake tree, its a japanese dogwood cultivator. never seen one before, just one picture.

oh and thx


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 22, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> There were some Semps growing in Everett Wa, We had a cold snap, dropped to +5, all the foliage died and most of the limbs. The trees did come back, but as bushy spars. As you know, their natural range is very temperate. The Sierra Redwoods live and thrive in a much harsher envirorment.
> Have you seen the "white" Redwoods? There are some in the Humboldt Redwoods Park, near Weott.



Yes, saw a couple. One about 20 foot and one about 40 foot tall.

Didn't stop near Ferndale to see another nearby. I drove through the town about 2am when I arrived in the area from up north and decided to overnight in Fortuna before hiking the next day.


----------



## johninky (Sep 3, 2010)

I know there are a few doing well in Mill Creek Park in Youngstown, Ohio which is located in the NE corner of Ohio.


----------

